# Saw a therapist for anxiety



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

A while back I saw a therapist to talk about my IBS anxiety issues, and didn't really find it helpful. Anyway, my anxiety attacks have been bothering me lately, so I decided to try again. Somehow, after talking to this person, I've spent the rest of the week depressed AND I even had a quick severe anxiety attack at work, which basically never happens. I thought talking about stuff was supposed to make you feel better?







I guess I just hate talking about this to people who can't relate or don't see what I go through in my life. Maybe I need to find a therapist with IBS.







I really do hate any relationships line of questioning though. I mean, this makes dating so much harder! But I felt like this person so wasn't getting the difficulties involved. And anyway, why were we in that line of questioning to begin with? Ugh.Has anyone found any success with anxiety from talking to a psychologist? How do you know if psychology/a certain psychologist is just not right for you?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Has anyone found any success with anxiety from talking to a psychologist?


Of course people have.. many people. I am one of them.









> I thought talking about stuff was supposed to make you feel better?


 It is a _process_ hon.. not a quick fix. And this is an excellent question to ask the therapist.. they will explain it to you. If you still do not understand.. let them know.Also ask your therapist if they can do some CBT (Cognitive Behavior Therapy) specific for your anxiety and also IBS. Let them know what you feel you need help with.BTW Here is an article about CBT for IBS:http://ibs.about.com/od/treatmentofibs/p/cbtrx.htm


> And anyway, why were we in that line of questioning to begin with? Ugh.


Another excellent question to ask your therapist. Go right ahead and ask at your very next session.IF you feel the therapist doesn't respond to you very well.. it might be time for another therapist. But do not get discouraged... it is absolutely normal for folks to have to try a few different therapist til they find one that is right for them.Don't give up!


----------

